# Daiwa Capricorn XTC Spinning Reel + dicks



## xmytruck (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello
I was wondering if any one has used th Daiwa Capricorn XTC Spinning Reel, it seems that it is only made for Dick's sporting goods store. It has one more bearing than the orginal Daiwa Capricorn, but it does not have the air bail. The body style looks just like the Daiwa Exceler, so I am kinda torn here becase they say the orig price is 139.99 and it is on sale for 79.99, but the Daiwa Eceler is 69.99.
Thanks
X


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats a sweet looking reel.....love the color! It has one additional bearing than the regular capricorn? You cant beat it for the price!

Might have to get down to Dick's :wink:


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that a spare aluminum spool I see in the corner?


----------



## xmytruck (Mar 4, 2007)

Yup it is an extra spool, I love the color also... I chose the 3500 size because I am going to use this with a 7 med mod-fast action St Croix trumpih surf rod for Pike and Stripers. I was going to return it for the 2500 but I think I am going to need all the line I can get battling 30 pound cow..


Here is link to the Exceler you can tell that diawa used this body to make this reel. It is very similar to the Cableas prodigy and the St Croix avid reel which daiwa makes. I just don't believe that the reel is worth 139.99 maybe 120 or 100 new..

https://www.daiwa.com/Reel/spinning.aspx

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0030322119093a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&No=20&noImage=0&Ntt=prodigy&Ntk=Products&QueryText=prodigy&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1


https://www.stcroixrods.com/rods/default2.asp?rodname=47&section=spin


----------

